# i need a ID



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

these were supposed to be rbp's they were given at the size of 3.5'' long they have never turned red at anytime can someone here identify them. thanks in advance.......

3 pics









this pic the p is roughly 7.5'' long


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

this p is roughly 8.5''- 9.0'' long


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Look like reds to me. My littlest red (7") turns all different colors including purple.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Look like reds to me. My littlest red (7") turns all different colors including purple.


 thanks the first pic to me looked like a red but the others threw me off







i really haven't seen reds of this size so i wasn't to sure............


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is my guy when he was purple....They do turn some amazing colors.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

my smaller ones get that if the lights shine on them a certaian way. it looks cool but those big reds are pretty plane. the thing is they are pics from the zoo and since i donated them some little rbp fry they do not have a place for those four i showed. they said they had wanted rbp so they had got those four, they were told they were rbp's but they never seen any red. they probably already were past the red stage im guessing...

they said they were willing to give me these monsters for free as a thank-you do you think those four can fit in a 77gal for life?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they look like regular reds


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Seems P. nattereri to me...!


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

if that 77 gallon is 4 feet long and 18" wide, there shouldnt be any problems keeping those reds in there as long as your only keeping the reds in that tank. any other tank mates will get shreded eventually.

~Will.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> if that 77 gallon is 4 feet long and 18" wide, there shouldnt be any problems keeping those reds in there as long as your only keeping the reds in that tank. any other tank mates will get shreded eventually.
> 
> ~Will.










thanks for all the help guys.......


----------

